# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Kyle Canning

## Perdita

Neighbours star Chris Milligan has revealed that he was thrilled when he found out he had landed a full-time contract deal with the soap.

Earlier this year, it was confirmed that Milligan had been promoted to a regular cast member on the programme after playing Kyle Canning on and off since 2008.

Speaking to TV Week about his Ramsay Street success, the actor commented: "It's great to finally get a full-time job. It was originally a six-week guest role and then every couple of months they'd ask me back for another few weeks."

Milligan added that forthcoming storylines are likely to see Kyle looking for a new love interest.

He said: "Any action for Kyle is good action. But deep down he wants a girlfriend - even though he still likes to put on a bit of a show."

Defending his character's edgier side, he continued: "Kyle has a good heart. It's just that growing up, he never had the right people around him to show him the way, so he had to learn for himself."

Milligan's recent promotion comes as the soap loses other male cast members, including Scott McGregor (Mark Brennan) and Erin Mullally (Declan Napier).

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I like Kyle.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i kinda like it when soaps ease people in over time. it seems more realistic. for example now Kyle has the job at the car lot it makes sense you would see more of him around Ramsey St. hopefully we'll get a bit more out of the character now, cos he's not really done too much so far!

----------


## tammyy2j

He could be the new love interest for Kate

----------


## alan45

When did you hear that Kyle would become a regular character on Neighbours and what was your reaction?
"It was in October last year and I was ecstatic. Kyle had been a guest character for nearly three years so it's great to be full-time now and to be able to evolve the character."

When you were in talks about a more permanent role on the show, did the producers tell you much about upcoming storylines?
"I just had to wait and see, but I know they have a lot in store for Kyle so I'm happy to be guided by the producer and writers."

This week, we see a lot of tension between Brennan and Kyle as they clash over Kate. What are Kyle's feelings for Kate at this point?
"Kyle has always liked Kate because she is a nice girl and not like the other girls he's had relationships with. But after seeing her get hurt by Brennan, he is very protective. And while he has always liked Kate, he has never wanted to push her into liking him."

As Brennan is quite intelligent and has a successful career, does Kyle worry that he wouldn't be able to compete with him in a fight for Kate's affections?
"Yes, he knows that Brennan has it over him in terms of intelligence and he knows that Kate is also very smart so he certainly isn't confident about himself on that level!"

We end up seeing Kyle and Brennan team up together when Kyle has some trouble with a dodgy police officer. What can you tell us about the storyline?
"This is where a corrupt cop tries to extort money from Kyle when he is working in the car yard. Kyle is very scared because this guy means business and is very intimidating, and Kyle doesn't know what to do so he goes to Brennan. At first it isn't easy for them to work together because it's hard for Kyle to seek help off someone he's already had problems with, and he knows how Brennan feels about him - plus it's another cop, so he isn't convinced that Brennan will believe him."

After teaming up, is this a turning point for Kyle and Brennan, or will they be back at each other's throats before too long?
"I think it is a turning point, and while they won't be worst enemies, they won't be best buddies, somewhere in the middle - particularly when there is a girl involved!"

Moving forward, would you like to see Kyle have a future with Kate or do you think he's better suited to someone else?
"They would certainly be the nice couple, but I think it would be good for Kyle to be with someone he clashes with."

We know that Scott McGregor, who played Brennan, recently finished filming at Neighbours. Were you sad to see him go?
"Absolutely, Scott was a really funny guy and got along with everyone, and I was lucky to have the last scene with him on set." 

We've heard that Kyle will soon be moving into Number 26, which will become a new share house. Are you excited about this?
"It's very exciting and the storylines coming up will involve characters that get along with Kyle, but also clash with him so it will be very interesting as well. You'll see different sides of Kyle including a lot of funny stuff."

Now that Kyle is sticking around as a Ramsay Street regular, where can we expect his character to go this year?
"Well, he needs to get a proper job! He'll start his own business which will bring him into contact with all the residents on the street. And while he is a pretty laid-back guy, you'll find he'll be the unexpected friend to a lot of the characters."

Do you think the writers could ever explore Kyle's background and maybe introduce some of his family?
"Because Kyle is such an 'out there' character, I think it would be fun to see some of his family and friends. I haven't heard if this is in the pipeline but I'd love it."

Kyle was a bit more of a bad boy when he first joined the show, hanging around with school bully Justin and causing trouble. Have you appreciated the chance to show that there's other sides to the character?
"It actually all fits together. He started out as the school bully because at that time of life he was immature and trying to stamp his position in the school. Then there was the rafting accident, then he finished school and couldn't find a job, he wanted to change. He didn't want to be that person anymore."

Your co-star and real-life housemate Jordan Smith recently told us that he'd like to work with you more on set. Is that something you'd like as well?
"Definitely, and while it might be hard to believe, because we do live together we do go through our scenes together and really work on them at home. It would be great to have more scenes together because I know we would be prepared - despite what everyone thinks!"

What are your interests outside of Neighbours?
"With winter coming on here I'm starting to play indoor soccer and I play tennis once a week with Jordan, Val [Novakovic] and Gemma [Pranita]. I came to Melbourne four years ago to work on The Pacific so I've made a lot of new friends and I always try to catch up with them on the weekends, just the usual stuff."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Christopher Milligan is to take a break from the soap for at least five weeks after suffering an injury while playing football.

The actor, who plays Ramsay Street's Kyle Canning, snapped an Achilles tendon yesterday and is now due to have surgery within the next 24 hours, Channel 5's official Neighbours website has confirmed.

As a result of the incident, show bosses have been forced to rewrite a number of scenes which were due to feature Kyle, who became a permanent character earlier this year.

"We've rewritten some scenes which explain Kyle's absence, and as a former nurse, I'll be monitoring his rehabilitation," Neighbours' executive producer Susan Bower joked.

She added: "It's part of the business. Accidents and sickness happen. You just move to Plan B very quickly."

Reports suggest that Milligan is expected to be in a wheelchair for the next few weeks.

Kym Valentine, who plays Libby Kennedy, is also currently taking a break from Neighbours for health reasons.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Christopher Milligan has opened up over his recent sporting injury, which has forced him to take a break from the soap.

Last month, it was announced that the actor would have to take five weeks off from his role as Ramsay Street's Kyle Canning after snapping an Achilles tendon while playing football.

Speaking about the incident for the first time, Milligan told TV Week: "In the last seconds of the match, I went to turn and run, and just dropped to the ground.

"I thought someone had kicked me from behind, so I turned to yell at them, but no-one was there. That's when I knew something was wrong."

Milligan added that co-stars Jordan Smith (Andrew Robinson), Gemma Pranita (Jade Mitchell), Valentina Novakovic (Natasha Williams) and Jordy Lucas (Summer Hoyland) have been among those supporting him in recent weeks.

"The girls came to visit me in hospital," he said. "Gemma, Valentina and Jordy bought me chocolate and lollies, but they ate them while visiting! Jordan bought me a massive pink teddy bear - I got a couple of looks when leaving the hospital!"

Neighbours bosses have covered Kyle's unexpected absence from Ramsay Street by casting Luke Pegler as his cousin Dane, who has taken over his role in a storyline currently being filmed.

----------

kmmh58 (09-09-2011)

----------


## Abbie

I always find it werid when the cast someone to cover someone role for a while, like they did with Libby

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Christopher Milligan has returned to filming at the soap after taking time off due to an injury.

The actor was speedily written out of the show last month after snapping an Achilles tendon while playing football, leading to last-minute storyline changes.

However, programme bosses have now announced that Milligan is back at work and shooting scenes as Kyle Canning for the final episodes of the 2011 season, Channel 5's official Neighbours website reports.

Speaking of his return, Milligan commented: "After a month of virtually sitting on the couch, I'm rapt to be back at work. I just have to pace myself a bit."

Neighbours bosses recently cast Luke Pegler in the role of Kyle's cousin Dane, rushing the newcomer into Erinsborough to explain his relative's absence.

On screen, viewers will see Dane arrive on the street and take over Kyle's room and board in the share house while the handyman visits his sick mother.

----------


## alan45

Neighbours star Christopher Milligan is enjoying another busy year on screen as his character Kyle Canning remains a prominent fixture in storylines.

In real life, meanwhile, the actor was recently recognised with a nomination for 'Best Daytime Star' at the 2012 Inside Soap Awards, which take place in September.

With more dramas ahead for Kyle in the coming months, Digital Spy recently caught up with Christopher for a quick chat about his awards nod and future storylines.

Congratulations on your nomination for 'Best Daytime Star' at the Inside Soap Awards. How does it feel to be in the running?
"I'm really rapt, it's very flattering and I'm glad the UK audience is enjoying Kyle because I certainly like playing him!"

How do you rate your chances?
"To be honest, it's such a privilege and a surprise that I'm even in the running - I'll just settle for the nomination."

Neighbours is also up for the 'Best Daytime Soap' prize, so is there anything you'd like to say in support of the show?
"We set out to tell stories about this group of crazy and unpredictable characters five afternoons a week which are there to entertain, and if the viewers have as much fun watching the show as we have playing our roles - please vote for us!"

It's been another busy year for you on Neighbours so far. What have the highlights been?
"Definitely the relationship between Jade and Kyle. It's never steady as she goes, which makes it very interesting to play. I've also loved having Kyle's grandmother on the street with him, and Colette Mann just cracks me up constantly!"

You've recently been working with a young actor named Justin Holborow, who's playing Kyle's cousin Harley. How have you found working with Justin so far? And what can viewers expect from Harley?
"Justin is an amazing talent for such a young guy and he is going to go far. As for Harley, well, he has a habit of acquiring things without paying for them for a start, which is a bit of an issue! He also fancies himself as a ladies' man and has his sights on one of the local girls, which doesn't go down well…"

Can you tell us what's coming next for Kyle and his gran Sheila?
"Colette has had a bit of a break from the show doing a play so there isn't a lot coming up, but I know there is a lot in store when she returns."

Do you think there's a chance that the Cannings could become the next big Neighbours dynasty?
"That would be hysterical. I couldn't think of a better rival for the Kennedys!"

The other big news recently has been Gemma Pranita's announcement that she's bowing out as Jade. How do you feel about her decision to leave?
"I promise it was nothing I said to her… well, maybe it was! No, seriously, I'm really sorry Gem is leaving, but I understand her motivation to try new things. We have a lot of fun playing tricks on each other and trying to go one better. She got me a beauty recently when she put fake dog poo in my script folder. I'm still trying to top that."

Would you like Kyle to remain single for a while once Jade has gone, or do you think his attentions could turn to Kate?
"I don't think I'd like to see him go back to his wild days, and I think you can do more with the character when he is in a relationship. Does he pursue Kate? I think that union has been tried and tested but hey, you never know."

With Gemma leaving, are you happy to stick around in Erinsborough for the foreseeable future?
"Absolutely. While there is a room on Ramsay Street, I'm happy to occupy it."

Can you give us any other hints on Kyle's future?
"Let's just say that while there will be plenty of tears when Jade finally leaves, it's not from who you expect. You see another side of old Kyle…"

----------


## Danners9

> Where were Kyle and Georgia?


I thought Germany. Wikipedia says her mother had cancer so she went there with her mum for treatment and Kyle followed her.

----------

kaz21 (04-04-2019), lizann (04-04-2019), Pantherboy (04-04-2019), Perdita (04-04-2019), tammyy2j (04-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

so kyle travels all the way from germany to take a job from paul

----------

kaz21 (04-04-2019), tammyy2j (05-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> so kyle travels all the way from germany to take a job from paul


I would!!

----------


## Danners9

He said he and Georgia broke up. A chance to go home with a new job lined up.. Sounds good.

----------

kaz21 (05-04-2019), tammyy2j (05-04-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He said he and Georgia broke up. A chance to go home with a new job lined up.. Sounds good.


Moneybags must be paying big bucks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (06-04-2019), lizann (08-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Kyle Canning kisses Chloe Brennan at pool party next week.
The housemates get closer at Number 32.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-brennan-kiss/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at Kyle Canning and Chloe Brennan's new romance storyline.

The pair develop a mutual attraction after both moving in with Aaron Brennan and David Tanaka at Number 32.

Last week, we told you how Aaron and David lay down the law when they spot a chemistry between Kyle (Christopher Milligan) and Chloe (April Rose Pengilly), warning them that hook-ups are banned at the share house.

Unsurprisingly, this only pushes Chloe even closer towards Kyle as she resents her brother's latest attempts to interfere in her personal life.

These new spoiler pictures show Kyle and Chloe finally give into temptation as Aaron hosts an Easter pool party in his new home.

The gathering is an awkward occasion for Kyle, as conversation turns to his divorce from Georgia Brooks, and the fact that his other ex-partner Amy Williams is now engaged to his dad Gary.

Annoyed when everyone assumes that Georgia dumped him, Kyle can't resist pointing out that it was actually the other way around.

Feeling like a loser and clearly not over Amy, jealous Kyle tries to bury himself in the fun of the pool party.

Kyle preoccupies himself by flirting with Chloe, and when they rub sunscreen on each other, it leads to a passionate kiss. But with both on the rebound from recent heartbreaks, is the new romance already destined for disaster?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (09-04-2019), MellBee (08-04-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

This could be the worst rebound or the start of something!  Anything would be better then CHELLY !!  Cannot stand ELLY after everything she has done. Queen of Self Sabotage!

----------


## Aussieguy

See you later Chelly Hello Khloe  :Smile:

----------


## Danners9

It's not a good look for the Chloe character to go from one to another, wrecking lives and moving on as if nothing happened. At least there was some hesitatation about moving in with David and Aaron but then Kyle comes along and all those thoughts of remorse or keeping a low profile go out the window while Elly continues to spiral.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It's not a good look for the Chloe character to go from one to another, wrecking lives and moving on as if nothing happened. At least there was some hesitatation about moving in with David and Aaron but then Kyle comes along and all those thoughts of remorse or keeping a low profile go out the window while Elly continues to spiral.


Chloe was serious about Elly.  It was Elly who tried to move on with Mark as if nothing happened.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Sheila Canning makes a shocking discovery over Kyle
Trouble is looming for the Canning family.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ing-discovery/

Neighbours' Sheila Canning discovers the real reason for her grandson Kyle's latest love split next week.

Nosy Sheila (Colette Mann) is rocked when she snoops through Kyle's divorce papers and finds a personal letter that Georgia Brooks has sent to him. 

Sheila can't resist taking a peek as she wants to know what really happened between Kyle (Christopher Milligan) and Georgia in Germany.

Rifling through Kyle's mail at Number 32, Sheila discovers that he ended things with Georgia because he's still in love with his ex-girlfriend Amy Williams.

Sheila is quick to confront Kyle over the worrying secret, fearing that trouble is on the horizon for Gary's relationship with Amy.

Kyle begs Sheila not to share her knowledge with Gary, but his interfering grandmother is making no promises as she ponders her next move.

Later on, Kyle hopes to prove that he's over Amy by throwing himself into his casual new fling with Chloe Brennan (April Rose Pengilly). 

Losing patience, Chloe is concerned over Kyle's hot-and-cold behaviour and wants to know where she stands. Partly for Sheila's benefit, Kyle assures Chloe that he wants to give things between them a go.

Kyle's antics pay off when Sheila reluctantly agrees to keep his secret, but as he spends more time with Amy for the Robinson Pines handover, it's clear that he still does have feelings for his ex. Is it only a matter of time before he makes his move?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (15-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours wedding twist ahead as Kyle Canning's secret feelings for Amy Williams are exposed
What will Gary do now?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...wedding-twist/

Neighbours' Gary Canning vows to bring forward his wedding next week, fearing that he's in danger of losing Amy Williams to his own son Kyle.

Gary (Damien Richardson) is rocked when Chloe Brennan tips him off over how Kyle still has feelings for Amy.

The trouble starts when canisters of poison gas are hidden in the vents at the community centre, leaving lives hanging in the balance at Toadie's launch of The Sonya Rebecchi Foundation.

The incident leaves Kyle (Chris Milligan) in a complete panic as he wrongly fears that Amy is in danger.

Although Amy is fine and the misunderstanding is quickly cleared up, Kyle's big reaction makes Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) realise that his feelings for his ex-girlfriend run much deeper than he has been letting on.

When Chloe confronts Kyle about this, he reluctantly admits that he is in love with Amy, but insists that he's trying his best to get over her.

Kyle hopes to continue enjoying his fun fling with Chloe in the meantime, but she decides to save herself from any future heartbreak by splitting up with him.

Later on, Chloe can't resist interfering in the looming Canning family crisis when she hears that Gary is planning to ask Kyle to be his best man at the upcoming wedding.

Chloe warns Gary that Kyle is still in love with Amy, which means he probably isn't the best person to be asking to fill the best man position.

Although Chloe later regrets being so indiscreet and tries to play things down in front of Gary, the damage has already been done.

Determined to tie the knot with Amy before Kyle can come between them, Gary calls a celebrant to make a booking for the following week. Gary is now planning a surprise wedding, but how will his idea go down with Amy?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 14, Wednesday, May 15 and Thursday, May 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (07-05-2019), MellBee (06-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals dramatic wedding storyline for Kyle, Amy and Gary
Amy faces a big decision about her future*.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...wedding-story/

Neighbours' Kyle Canning will finally confess his love for Amy Williams next week.

Kyle (Chris Milligan) comes clean over his feelings, as he holds out hope that Amy will dump his father Gary and reunite with him instead.

Next week's episodes see Gary (Damien Richardson) try to spring a surprise wedding on Amy (Zoe Cramond) in order to cement their future as quickly as possible.

Gary rushes into action after Chloe Brennan tips him off over Kyle's feelings for Amy. Fearing he could lose his fiancÃ©, he brings their wedding forward behind her back.

As Amy is about to celebrate her birthday, Gary organises a party for her but keeps quiet about how he intends to turn it into a wedding.

The surprise occasion sees the return of Amy's son Jimmy, with Darcy Tadich reprising the role.

A struggling Kyle initially stays away from the event, admitting to his grandmother Sheila that the thought of Gary marrying Amy is killing him.

When Kyle later changes his mind and turns up for a private word with Amy, nervous Gary tries to thwart him by immediately announcing the secret wedding surprise.

Sadly, Gary's gesture goes down like a lead balloon, as Amy is mortified by his behaviour and shuts down the entire event on the spot.

As Gary licks his wounds and feels more insecure than ever about Amy's commitment to him, Kyle seizes his chance and declares his feelings for her in private.

When Amy doesn't immediately reject Kyle, he's left with hope that he's in with a chance with her. 

Amy soon decides to go on a break to think things over and takes Jimmy away for the weekend, leaving the Cannings on tenterhooks over what the future might hold.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, May 23 and Friday, May 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (13-05-2019), MellBee (13-05-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Come on Kyle , we know you fancy Terese , she fancies you mate..

----------

MellBee (22-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Kyle Canning to make a devastating decision over Amy Williams
Is this the end for Amy and Kyle?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...iams-decision/

Neighbours will see Kyle Canning make a major decision as the love triangle storyline continues.

Viewers have seen Amy Williams (Zoe Cramond) and Kyle (Chris Milligan) having feelings for each other, despite Amy being in a relationship with Kyle's father Gary (Damien Richardson).

In scenes next week, there is a significant development with Kyle deciding to convince Amy to stay with Gary.

The week starts Amy planning to break up with Gary once that he is cleared of attacking Paul Robinson (Stefan Davis), but Kyle is less certain that everything will end well.

Vance Abernethy (Conrad Coleby) â confirmed as the true culprit â is arrested, and Gary thanks Amy and Kyle for their support during a difficult period.

This makes Kyle even more uncertain about a future with Amy, as he is reluctant to betray Gary's trust at this moment in time. He confides in Pierce Greyson (Tim Robards), who tells him that Amy is in love with two people, and even if she chooses Kyle, Amy will continue to have feelings for Gary.

Following the conversation, Kyle tells Amy that he doesn't love her and that she should remain with Gary. In reality, Kyle is lying and really does want to be with Amy.

After speaking with Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta), Amy chooses to stay with Gary and proposes that they get married sooner, which Gary happily agrees to.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Aussieguy

If Amy and Gary do get married I can't wait to see Paul's reaction  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Lots of people seem to be in a rush to get married.  Why?  They can still be together.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours horror for Kyle Canning and Amy Williams as their sex tape is uploaded online
Hotel manager Terese is feeling the guilt.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...x-tape-online/

Neighbours' sex tape scandal storyline is gearing up for a career-threatening climax for both Amy Williams and Lassiters Hotel manager Terese Willis. 

In scenes that are set to air on Friday, November 1, Amy (Zoe Cramond) and Kyle Canning (Chris Milligan) are left reeling by the confirmation that an intimate video of them sharing a night of passion at Lassiters exists.

Worse still, Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) and Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) later discover the video was sent to a major newspaper too, right at the same time as Amy is preparing for an important presentation that could potentially land her a project-managing job.

If that wasn't bad enough, Amy later discovers that the clip has been uploaded to the internet too â and it's not long before her presentation bombs as the video causes a stir online.

As Amy and Kyle face this new horror, Terese is left lamenting the fact that she covered up the knowledge that there were secret cameras in the hotel three years ago, following Ryan Prescott's twisted scheme to capture footage and extort Terese.

Although she believed that she had removed all of the camera equipment and destroyed all the recordings at the time, Terese now wants to come clean and make a full confession.

Will she take action, or is it too late? 

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (22-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (22-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours baby news spells more problems for Kyle and Amy's relationship
But is Amy really pregnant?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-relationship/

Neighbours has lined up a possible pregnancy plot for Kyle and Amy, which could put a big spanner in the works for their relationship.

The pair got back together in August, though things between the two have been difficult lately thanks in part to Kyle's lawsuit against her father, Paul, over the sex tape scandal.

In new scenes due to air in December, Kyle receives his payout from the lawsuit, and decides to give Aaron and David some money to make amends for the hit-and-run.

David accepts it as a kind gesture, taking some weight off of Kyle's shoulders â though a new twist arrives when Amy realises her period is late.

While Kyle is ecstatic at the possibility that Amy is pregnant, she is less thrilled, and confesses to Leo that she's having second thoughts about having children with Kyle.

Kyle and Amy try to sort out the issues, with Amy revealing her feelings that it isn't the right time for a baby. Meanwhile, Kyle tries to change her mind.

He thinks bringing Jimmy over will remind her of how much she loves being a mother, though it forces Leo's input â there's something he's been hiding about Jimmy.

Although there's plenty of drama ahead, whether Amy is actually pregnant remains to be seen...

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, December 11, Thursday, December 12 and Friday, December 13 at 12.50pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (01-12-2019), lellygurl (01-12-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Could just be the stress of everything, and not that she’s pregnant.

----------


## Danners9

I feel it's a shame Kyle got lumbered with being the villain in David's accident.

Now it's going to be that Kyle cares more about the lawsuit than Amy, he's working towards bankrupting her family and nearly killed her brother. And now this.

----------

kaz21 (01-12-2019), tammyy2j (03-12-2019), tayfanatic (01-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Kyle Canning left distraught after Nell Rebecchi incident
His bad start to 2020 gets even worse.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cchi-incident/

Neighbours fans will see Kyle Canning suffer another devastating knock to his confidence next week.

Kyle (Chris Milligan) is already struggling after Amy Williams ended their relationship and left Erinsborough, but things are about to get worse when he's responsible for a worrying crisis.

After agreeing to run the Buddy Club, Kyle also offers to look after Nell and Hugo for Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) â slowly becoming more confident in his ability to take care of kids.

Unfortunately, things go wrong when Nell goes missing while in Kyle's care, sparking a frantic search for her.

Kyle berates himself for taking his eyes off Nell, but everyone breathes a sigh of relief when she's found at Sonya's mural.

Toadie is understanding over the incident and happy to put it behind them, especially when everyone gets distracted by admiring the beautiful mural of Sonya and congratulating Ned Willis for his hard work.

Despite this, Kyle struggles to forget about what happened and continues to beat himself up. With his confidence at a low ebb, he's determined to resign from the Buddy Club already.

Kyle is persuaded to run at least one more activity before calling it quits. However, with Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) worried that Kyle simply can't handle the pressure, she agrees to supervise in case anything goes wrong.

Later, an incident with one of the kids requires Kyle's specific know-how. Will he be able to take this opportunity to step up and help â and will his confidence be boosted if he does?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, January 13 and Tuesday, January 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.

----------

MellBee (15-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up new family feud for Kyle and Gary Canning
Will they make up?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-prue-wedding/

Neighbours' Kyle and Gary Canning will get into another feud later this month, as Kyle opposes Gary's wedding.

In scenes airing next week, Kyle (Chris Milligan) tells his father that he won't be supporting him at his sudden wedding to Prue, and will instead be celebrating Elly Conway's 35th birthday on Pierce Greyson's remote island.

Gary is upset and hurt, but Kyle stands by his decision.

It gets worse between them when Gary later appears in a car that he's bought for Prue. When Kyle makes derisive comments, father and son get into a heated confrontation and have a massive falling out.

In the aftermath, Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) suggests to a despondent Gary that he should focus on Prue and his relationship, and let others including Kyle come around in time.

Sheila Canning (Colette Mann) then advises Gary to reconcile with Kyle and agree to disagree. Gary takes this advice and plans to visit Kyle, in the hope that they can clear the air.

Kyle and Gary's feud comes just ahead of the show's 35th anniversary storylines, which will include five weddings and three deaths. Will Gary and Prue make it down the aisle?

Meanwhile, Harlow Robinson makes a discovery of her own when she finds out that her mother Prue may not have left the Restoration Order cult voluntarily.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, March 12 and Friday, March 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital spy article:

âNeighbours lust for Kyle Canning and Roxy Willis in 35th anniversary episodesâ

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...y-willis-lust/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Chris Milligan reveals plans to go back to LA.
"I feel like I'm going to be better once I go back."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...g-los-angeles/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

UK PACE

*
Neighbours revisits Kyle and Roxy relationship after Gary's death
But is it too soon?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...lis-revisited/

Neighbours revisits Kyle Canning's relationship with Roxy Willis next week, as they're drawn closer once again.

The pair developed a mutual attraction in the special Neighbours: Endgame episodes last month, but Kyle has since been distracted by grief for his father Gary.

In next week's episodes, Kyle confides in his housemates Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) and David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) about his experience attending a grief support group.

Kyle explains that his gran Sheila got a lot out of the meeting, but he found the whole thing uncomfortable.

Aaron and David are left worried about Kyle afterwards, fearing that he could be bottling up his emotions. Later, Kyle starts to feel better after the support from the whole Erinsborough community at Kyle's memorial.

Kyle decides that it's time to let his hair down with Roxy (Zima Anderson) and things look set to get hot and heavy between them at the share house. Unfortunately, Kyle's mood takes a turn as he's suddenly reminded of Gary's death.

Can Roxy find a way to support Kyle, or does she need to take a step back?

Gary Canning's final scenes aired in Neighbours: Endgame last month, as Finn Kelly murdered him with a bow and arrow. Damien Richardson had played the role on and off since 2014.

Colette Mann, who plays Sheila, has since told Digital Spy that she and co-star Christopher Milligan, aka Kyle, will be sticking around on the soap for the foreseeable future.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Rowdydog12

All he does is mope around so this couldn't happen quicker...

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

Aust Pace.


*Neighbours brings in a new love interest for Kyle Canning as Gary's death aftermath continues
Poor Roxy.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...essica-quince/

*Neighbours spoilers follow from episodes that haven't yet aired in the UK*.

Neighbours bosses have brought in a new love interest for Kyle Canning, complicating his existing relationship with Roxy Willis.

Kyle (Chris Milligan) and Roxy (Zima Anderson) have shared a mutual attraction for weeks now and got close in the Neighbours: Endgame episodes recently. However, the tragic death of Kyle's father Gary has understandably stood in their way since then.

Thursday's episode on 10 Peach in Australia (April 23), which is currently airing episodes ahead of the UK, threw another spanner in the works.

Show bosses have cast actress and TV host Lynn Gilmartin in the role of newcomer Jessica Quince, who met Kyle during a grief support group.

After the pair caught each other's attention during the session, they spent some time alone back on Ramsay Street and bonded.

Kyle was grateful for somebody to talk to over the loss of Gary â and how Sheila has struggled to cope without him in recent weeks.

The inevitable happened when Kyle and Jessica gave into temptation, but what does this mean for Roxy and her casual relationship with Kyle? Could Roxy be facing further heartbreak?

Lynn first spoke about her Neighbours scenes earlier this week, writing on Instagram: "Her name is Jessica Quince and she's hitting RAMSAY STREET this Thursday!!!

"While I was home in Melbourne earlier this year, I spent a sneaky couple of weeks in Erinsborough!!!

"For my friends in other parts of the world, @neighbours is an iconic Aussie show that has been on TV in Australia and the UK for 35 years (!!!) and I still won't believe it's true that I'm on it until I see it!"

https://www.instagram.com/p/B_MCb-mg...ource=ig_embed

Neighbours fans in the UK will see these scenes air on Channel 5 in May.

*Neighbours currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weeknights at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.

----------

MellBee (25-04-2020), tammyy2j (02-06-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope he and Roxy become a couple, I like them together

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours lines up a nasty accident for Kyle Canning in Sheila and Clive plot
Will he be okay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...la-clive-plot/

Neighbours spoilers at Australian pace follow.

Scenes from an upcoming Neighbours episode show that Kyle is going to have a nasty accident, after getting roped into Clive's latest plan to win Sheila back.

Sheila Canning and Clive Gibbons are currently estranged due to a drama involving the huge mistake Clive made regarding Levi's epilepsy. Clive is desperately trying to win Sheila back, but sadly she's been keeping her distance out of guilt.

Scenes that will air this Friday (October 9) in Australia have been detailed by Aussie magazine TV Soap, and it looks like Kyle will find himself involved in Clive's latest plan to win Sheila back.

Clive decides to dress up a gnome (one of Sheila's favourite things) and cook her an amazing BBQ. Unfortunately, things are going to take a turn for the worst, as the barbecue falls over and lands on Kyle's arm. What will happen to Kyle next? The magazine doesn't say.

These scenes will air in the UK a few weeks after Australia. One of the soap's biggest storylines on the horizon is an affair between Pierce Greyson and Dipi Rebecchi, which is going to begin with a kiss that will air in the UK next week.

A very serious and dramatic trailer dropped last week, so you know it's going to be a lot more to the storyline than just that.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (06-10-2020), Ruffed_lemur (06-10-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article. Not a spoiler, but for anyone interested...



Neighbours sweethearts Chris Milligan and Jenna Rosenow are officially engaged!
The Ramsay Street romance has been secured with a ring.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-engaged-66535

The real-life Ramsay Street romance between Neighbours stars Chris Milligan and Jenna Rosenow has taken an exciting new step with the couple announcing they are engaged!

Chris revealed the news with a very subtle, blink-and-you'll-miss-it, snap on his social media account.

Sharing the stunning photo with now fianc?e Jenna, the couple posed at sunset on a Malibu beach sharing in a romantic picnic.

"How good is a sunset," Chris simply captioned the pic.

If you look closely you can see Jenna wearing a dazzling new sparkler on her all-important finger.

The post was flooded with messages of congratulations from past and present Neighbours stars.

"Omg!!! Congrats you two! This is the best news ❤️❤️❤️❤️" Ariel Kaplan commented.

"CONGRATULATIONS!!! 🎉😭💖" April Rose Pengilly also shared before Takaya Honda added: "Haha yassss #subtle congrats."

Chris and Jenna first met on the Erinsborough set where they played their respective characters Kyle Canning and Amber Turner.

Speaking to co-star Takaya on his podcast TakTalks, Chris shared the sweet moment he met Jenna and let's just say it was love at first sight.

"My best mate Jordan Smith who used to work on the show, he played Andrew Robinson, he walked into the green room one day and said 'The new girl is here, you're in trouble,'" Chris recounted.

"I had no idea what he meant and then Jenna walked in and I was like?I think I'm in trouble here."

Choosing to make the move to Hollywood the couple both left the soap in 2016.

"I mean me and Jenna moved to LA, we were in LA for two years. Then we moved to Canada for six months. Then I came back to Brisbane, back to labouring work for three months, and then I came back on the show."

Kyle returned to Neighbours in 2019 but has revealed he plans to return to LA in the near future.

Meanwhile Jenna has landed a huge new gig on a Netflix Original series, Firefly Lane, starring Katherine Heigl, Sarah Chalke and Ben Lawson.


And the Digital Spy article:

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...senow-engaged/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (20-01-2021)

----------


## pudpullertm

Is kyle still leaving

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is kyle still leaving


There have been rumours around for quite a while that he is leaving, but nothing has been officially confirmed as yet. The speculation escalated after the stories/photos of his engagement, which suggested he was in America, but photos have also been posted that implied that he was still/back in Aust & just "out of quarantine" etc. He even replied to a fans post on Instagram which suggested that his final scenes will air in April(?), by saying "do you know something I don't know?". It has also been speculated that he has re-signed with Neighbours for another 12 months! So really who knows!! We will have to wait & see until something is officially confirmed..

----------

pudpullertm (04-02-2021), Ruffed_lemur (03-02-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. RIP Bossy:


Neighbours fans pay tribute as Bossy the dog passes away in real life
"You can run free now."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...way-real-life/

Neighbours fans were devastated this weekend when it was announced that the real-life Bossy the dog has sadly passed away.

The Instagram account @animalactors1 had been updated fans on Bossy's condition over the last few weeks, first posting that Bossy was not very well and had been resting, later stating that she hadn't eaten for a day or so but looked happier, before posting earlier today (March 28) that she had sadly died.

The account shared a black and white photo of a hand cradling Bossy's paw, writing: "Goodbye Bossy, you can run free now. . . . I loved you ? you were my best friend ? I am broken."

https://www.instagram.com/p/CM9Qks1H...ource=ig_embed

Fans commented on the photo expressing how sad they were to hear about the news, and hoped that the dog was in a better place now.

Saskia Hampele, who played Georgia Brooks in the Australian soap and shared scenes with Bossy, also commented, writing: "Oh Sal this is heartbreaking. Rest in Peace Bossy girl."

Bossy was last mentioned on the soap last year, just before Christmas time for UK viewers, as Georgia called up Kyle Canning to tell him that Bossy's tumour had returned, and he flew out to Germany to spend time with her.

Bossy died off-screen shortly afterwards, having been on Neighbours since 2012.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-03-2021)

----------


## lizann

i think he needs to shave and let his hair grow, not a fan of the current look

----------


## Sufyaan

> i think he needs to shave and let his hair grow, not a fan of the current look


He looks like a younger Clive

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours confirms cancer storyline for Kyle Canning
Kyle tries to keep his diagnosis a secret.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cer-storyline/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has confirmed a cancer storyline for Kyle Canning.

After recently helping Hendrix Greyson over the teen's cancer fears, Kyle (Chris Milligan) learns about his own diagnosis in scenes airing this week in Australia and next week in the UK.

10 Peach viewers recently saw Kyle setting off for Frankston under the guise of a fishing trip.

In upcoming scenes, Kyle returns from his trip. Toadie (Ryan Moloney) asks Kyle about his break, but begins to suspect his friend is hiding something when he finds Kyle being evasive and Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) emotional.

Toadie tries to piece things together and confronts Kyle with his theory over what's been happening.

However, he ends up stunned by what Kyle tells him.

Kyle hides the cancer from his family, and plans to continue doing so until he knows more about the diagnosis.

But Roxy grows increasingly concerned for Kyle. She feels this is a time when Kyle needs support from his loved ones, and tries to get him to come clean to everyone.

This storyline comes not long after Hendrix struggled to deal with the discovery of a lump when he got checked out at a testicular cancer testing booth. Although he was advised to visit his GP for further tests, Hendrix temporarily pushed Mackenzie Hargreaves and the Kennedys away as well as injuring Roxy.

It was Kyle who got through to Hendrix in the end, and Hendrix was relieved when he eventually found that he doesn't have cancer.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, November 4 and Friday, November 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK), and Tuesday, October 26 and Wednesday, October 27 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (25-10-2021)

----------


## pudpullertm

how did georgia diagnose cancer from so far away

----------


## Sufyaan

> how did georgia diagnose cancer from so far away


Maybr Kyle already knew as he got tested at the booth and maybe called Georgia for advice

----------


## Pantherboy

UK Spoiler Alert:


We found out last week at Aust pace that Georgia has recently come back to Aust. It would seem Kyle presumably already had the scans etc, but he wants to go & see her for advice so he can get all of the facts first ie exactly what it is, what it means, and what the next steps are, before he decides to tell anyone. He tried to keep it to himself before he left for Frankston, but Roxy overhears him on the phone to Georgia & forces him to to tell her what is going on (which happens offscreen - we just see Roxy wishing him good luck before he leaves).

----------

kaz21 (25-10-2021), MellBee (25-10-2021), Ruffed_lemur (25-10-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

> UK Spoiler Alert:
> 
> 
> We found out last week at Aust pace that Georgia has recently come back to Aust. It would seem Kyle presumably already had the scans etc, but he wants to go & see her for advice so he can get all of the facts first ie exactly what it is, what it means, and what the next steps are, before he decides to tell anyone. He tried to keep it to himself before he left for Frankston, but Roxy overhears him on the phone to Georgia & forces him to to tell her what is going on (which happens offscreen - we just see Roxy wishing him good luck before he leaves).



UK Spoiler Alert:

Well we saw last night in Aust that basically Toadie found out from family that Georgia, who is in Colac, just spent a couple of days in Frankston & so he thinks she & Kyle have been up to something. When he confronts Kyle (& Roxy), it forces Kyle to tell him that he has cancer - he found a lump "down there" & he decided to go see the trusted family doctor in Frankston. He didn't mention Georgia, so I assume that she just went with him as support etc??. It seems Kyle will lose one of his testicles & he has now had a biopsy to see if the cancer has spread - it looks like we may see him get the results of the biopsy tonight (Thursday).

----------

Ruffed_lemur (28-10-2021)

----------


## Danners9

I hope they handle this storyline well. It's turned very serious in the last few days. 

I'm sure many here and many more viewers around the world have been through this, either as the patient or part of the support team. It's important they get this right - and continue to after the arc is resolved. They don't have the best track record recently of remaining consistent.

----------


## pudpullertm

Is chris still leaving neighbours ?

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is chris still leaving neighbours ?


I don't believe there has been anything official either way. I think it was reported when he returned that he signed a 1 year contract, but that time would have passed (?). Not sure if they have said whether he signed any extensions, plus you would think Covid may have played a part. We will see?

Having said that, someone has posted pictures on Facebook of them filming last week at a cemetery in the Melbourne suburb of Eltham. The pictures were taken from a distance so it is hard to tell which characters are there (but some appear to be Nicolette, Jane, Aaron, David, Chloe & Sheila).

Of course there is now plenty of speculation as to who the supposed funeral is for (& when it will go to air). The main suspect is of course Kyle, given recent events, but many believe this is too obvious & don't think they would do another cancer death storyline so close after Sonya etc.  Some believe it will be Leo, so that David & Aaron will end up with baby Abigail as well, or even that it will be the catalyst for Terese & Paul to reunite (& especially as Tim (Leo) has said that he was only back till the end of this year?). Others think that it could even be one of the babies or maybe Paul (I can't see this happening). These theories could all be wrong of course, so we will have to wait & see how it all pans out eventually.


UK Spoiler Alert:

We found out last night in Aust that Kyle has stage 2 cancer & the biopsy showed it has spread to his lymph nodes.

----------

lizann (31-10-2021), Ruffed_lemur (29-10-2021)

----------


## lizann

after gary dying i don't want kyle to die

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours reveals aftermath of Kyle Canning's cancer diagnosis
Are he and Roxy in for a rough few months?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...sis-aftermath/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has revealed what's in store for Kyle Canning after his heartbreaking cancer diagnosis.

In scenes set to air in the UK on Monday, November 8 and Thursday, November 11, a devastated Kyle (Chris Milligan) finds himself needing more support than ever before.

He starts to lean on girlfriend Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson), who tries her hardest to be his rock. But the latter ? who's anxious about the situation herself ? is left feeling disappointed when she struggles to fit into her new role as the reassuring partner. Are the pair of them in for a rocky couple of months?

Later in the week, Kyle will be seen making a deposit at a local sperm donation bank without Roxy knowing ? something that pleasantly surprises her when she does eventually find out.

Despite her encouraging him to keep up the good work, though, Kyle soon discovers that he doesn't find the process half as fun as he thought he would.

Keen to make the experience more exciting for her other half, Roxy hatches a plan. But in true soap style, it backfires badly.

Before viewers see the above play, they'll see Kyle grappling with the decision to update his family on his recent health-related news.

On Thursday (November 4), Roxy will insist that Kyle not keep things a secret anymore as it's bound to prove more painful in the long run.

The storyline comes not long after Kyle convinced Hendrix Greyson to get further tests done after his participation in a testicular cancer testing booth led to the discovery of a lump. Although he was advised to visit his GP for further tests, Hendrix temporarily pushed Mackenzie Hargreaves and the Kennedys away as well as injuring Roxy, but Kyle managed to get through to him in the end.

Later, the teen was relieved to find out that he doesn't have cancer.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, November 8 and Thursday, November 11 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Danners9

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> Later in the week, Kyle will be seen making a deposit at a local sperm donation bank ....


er... look, we know Neighbours likes to take the lead on social issues but this is a bit much.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Kyle Canning left upset as Sheila discovers his diagnosis
Kyle is furious when Roxy tells Sheila the truth.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ila-diagnosis/

Neighbours spoilers follow for Australian and UK viewers.

Neighbours' Kyle Canning will face more upset in upcoming scenes as his grandmother Sheila Canning finds out that he's recently been diagnosed with testicular cancer.

Since receiving his diagnosis, Kyle (Chris Milligan) has been leaning on his girlfriend Roxy Willis (Zima Anderson) for support but a misunderstanding soon leads Sheila (Colette Mann) to get involved in the situation.

Before Roxy and Kyle know what has hit them, well-meaning Sheila starts meddling in their relationship and tries to give the couple intimacy coaching, unaware of what's really bothering the pair.

While Kyle and Roxy are desperate to get out of Sheila's coaching, Kyle still doesn't feel ready to tell her about his diagnosis or his recent deposits at a local sperm donation bank. Desperate to get Sheila out of the way, he realises that he needs to find a way to get her out of town before he undergoes his surgery.

As Kyle's surgery rapidly approaches, Roxy's attempts to help her boyfriend sadly keep missing the mark. While Kyle appreciates her efforts, he can't help but feel that Roxy is fussing over him far too much ? and his response is to hold back from her. Roxy is forced to summon all of her strength to be able to be there for Kyle in the way that he needs.

Sadly, as the week goes on, Kyle wakes up to discover some terrible news. Feeling overwhelmed, he takes his frustrations out on Roxy. Emotional Roxy is already struggling to keep Sheila in the dark about Kyle's diagnosis and she soon cracks under the strain of keeping the secret.

Later on, Kyle is furious when he discovers that Roxy told Sheila about his cancer against his wishes. With both of them highly emotional and under stress, relations between them seem to get worse every time they speak.

Sheila soon comes up with an idea and suggests that they create honesty boxes, which will allow the pair to communicate in a calmer way and encourage them to think things through rather than exploding at each other.

With Sheila now aware of Kyle's cancer, will she be able to help her grandson through his treatment or could her involvement upset him further?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, November 15, Wednesday, November 17, Thursday, November 18 and Friday, November 19 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5. The scenes air in Australia on Monday, November 8, Wednesday, November 10 and Monday, November 15 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach.

----------

MellBee (09-11-2021), Ruffed_lemur (09-11-2021)

----------

